
Lost Apple Project - bookofjoe
http://lostapples.org/
======
notatoad
this sounds cool from the title, but this website is just an unfinished
template - none of the links lead anywhere, and even on the landing page the
placeholder text from the template is still present. why bother submitting
something this low-value to HN?

------
ksaj
I live in an area rich with history of a family that grew apples and pear
trees (there is also a direct connection to Laura Secord and how the company
trafficked wartime information into/out of the country via chocolate treat
deliveries). It must have been a super wealthy family because the
neighbourhood is huge, and you can still find apple trees literally
_everywhere_.

One particular school has a veritable grove with massive apple trees that the
students surely must love in the autumn. One particular pear tree near my
house has a surprise feature of growing both the expected pears AND
inosculated branches that sprout mini-pears that appear to be from a
completely different breed.

I imagine that the Lost Apple Project would be interested in the area and what
grows around here.

------
pkamb
This man Tom Brown in North Carolina went "viral" last year for his similar
hobby and website:

> My Hobby: Finding "Lost" Apple Varieties

[https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/dbvyv7/t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/dbvyv7/this_mans_collection_of_lost_apples_varieties/)

[https://applesearch.org/Junaluska_Apple_Discovery.html](https://applesearch.org/Junaluska_Apple_Discovery.html)

------
floatingatoll
Their Facebook page is more current than this website. I hope they offer a
Patreon or similar someday soon.

[https://www.facebook.com/lostappleproject/](https://www.facebook.com/lostappleproject/)

------
wintorez
Oh, that Apple!

